
Show HN: Open source React/Next clone of YCdb.co - moflome
https://github.com/moflo/jpvcdb
======
moflome
Hi, we really liked the work that Matt and team did on YCDB.co, which was
released on HN a few weeks ago, and created an open source clone of the site.
We plan to fork this and use it as the basis for a similar website that's
focused instead on the Japanese startup market and thought others might enjoy
using it as a starting point. The clone site is built using React/Next, with
Algolia and Firebase/Firestore data providers and is hosting using Firebase
"clientless" cloud functions. The Ant Design React library was key to our
rapid development and has been a joy to develop with.

